# Adrian K.'s online portfolio



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello everyone

I'm new user  and there is my new website: www.akimage.com 

Thanks for visit  :hail:


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 28, 2005)

Adrian Kwidzy&#324 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm new user  and there is my new website: www.akimage.com
> 
> Thanks for visit  :hail:



rise, my son...... 

i dig the website, the intro made me smile. I am not a big fan of flash but its definately very cool and well done here  Unfortunately my adsl has been a bit dogdy and the site has been slow to load.. but the photographs are good. I particulary like the couple walking down the train rails 8)

hopefully this won't be only post here matey!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 28, 2005)

I liked the intro...just found it a bit long


----------



## Adrian Kwidzy&#324;ski (Jan 28, 2005)

vonnagy thanks for reply. I am rise now  I've seen your website and your pictures. Very nice site (subtlety colour, clear and elegant design) and very nice pics. New Zeeland is beautiful country (I've never been there  but I know N.Z. from Lord of the Rings movie ). Pretty views from Australia and US. You are nature photographer, are you?

I wish you many more excellent shoots.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, thanks for the comments about my site  I photograph nature because its mostly what i see around here


----------



## johnlo (Jan 28, 2005)

kool site.


----------



## santino (Jan 28, 2005)

very nice site, you're a good web-designer (but I think I don't have to tell you  )

w kazdym razie naprawde mi sie strona podoba (poza tym na fotce twojej masz mac'a a to juz duzo znaczy, mac rulezzz ).
no, nie bede juz po polsku nawijal bo mnie jeszcze wywala czy cos. odpisz jak chcescz albo pusc mi pm 
narazie


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Feb 16, 2005)

I like your site and your flash work.


----------



## onefastvr6 (Feb 16, 2005)

I love it. You are miking me consider doing more stuff with mine ;-)


----------

